# Prowl question



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Prowl H2O is a Pre-emergent for stickers. Apperantly the best on the market. I need to spray the feild in February but I also wanted to burn the feild off. Just trying to figure out if I need to spray before or after I burn the feild.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I try to burn then spray. Not sure what the heat would do to the herbicide.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have you looked at Pastora? I like what is does on hay fields and it is one of the best herbicides for sand spurs. Costs about about $20 per acre. Use 1-1.5 oz per acre and no more than 2.5 oz per year.


----------

